# iMac intel Duo 2GHz Vs G5 Dual 1.8Ghz



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

Ok so I am in a market for a new computer and have been trying to put it off so I can get something a little higher end since I want it mostly for CS3 applications. But I have some reasons to get something a little sooner than planned and was considering settling for a iMac and maybe going for a deal on an older one. I was wondering how things stacked up.

Currently I have an Old G4 400 with 16 MB Stock Video Card and 1 Gig Ram at home so I know anything will be an upgrade from that. At work I have a G4 733 and sometimes I use our G5 Dual 1.8 which to me at the moment is pretty good speed. (most of the time)

So as a comparison I was wondering how an iMac intel Duo 2GHz (with 2Gb Ram) would stack up against a G5 Dual 1.8Gh with 1.25 GB Ram. The main goal is to get something that will run CS3 as good or better than the G5. Currently the G5 runs Tiger so I am hoping also that Leopard will be a boost as well? 

Basically I see this as a 1 to 2 year at most fill in computer that will hopefully fill my current need.

General Thoughts???, How do you find the Display. I have a 19" Lacie at Home but spend most of my time looking at a 17" Apple Studio Display at work.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Is it a Core Duo? Or Core 2 Duo?

Personally, I think the iMac would beat the G5. But, that's just a guess. I'd wait to hear from real pros.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Two different beasts, too. The dual G5 mac Pro might perform relatively close in speed, but can have more hard drives and more memory as well as a better video card and other expansion cards. It's also end-of-life, as software is definitely moving solely to Intel machines.

The iMac is the cool all-in-one design.

The pro is worth more... if you're getting it for well under $1000, you're likely getting a pretty good deal.... if you'll get what you want from the machine and don't mind a big 'ol box computer. 

The ability to get 4GB+ of memory in the dual G5 might be well worth considering, since RAM is a huge benefit for hungry programs! BUT - It's older, more expensive memory! A shiny new iMac would wind up being cheaper to get 4GB into! (possibly.)


Speaking purely from theory, as I still don't have a mac machine yet.... and desperately want one!!


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at this chart, which shows Geekbench results for both PowerPC-based and Intel-based Macs:

Primate Labs Blog : Mac Performance (February 2008)

In particular, 

Dual Power Mac G5 1.8GHz - 1544
iMac (Mid 2007) Core 2 Duo 2.0GHz - 2642

So even if you ignore the benefits of an Intel-based Mac (being able to run Windows and other software that a PowerPC-based Mac can't run) the iMac is significantly faster than the Power Mac.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow... that chart makes a strong argument for a shiny NEW iMac! 

I say new, because only the most recent models support 4GB RAM - and it's dirt-cheap DDR2!

To bump the G5 Pro up to 4GB would be expensive memory! ECC stuff, right? You'd wind up spending almost as much as the new iMac getting the used pro + RAM upgrade....


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

Thanx jfpoole, that chart is what I was looking for. I know some "real world" test the G5 might beat out the iMac but overall if it is equal or just a bit better for most things I will be satisfied. I am not so concerned with big upgrades for the this machine, I will be happy with 2 to 4 Gigs of Ram and Don't need tons of HD space at the moment. I just wanted to make sure that I was getting a certain minimum.  

If anyone has a 20" Imac I would be interested in feedback The one I am considering is the 20" intel Core Duo 2GHz, has I believe has a 128MB Vid Card but need to confirm if it is the ATI or nVidia. Any Know big issues with this model?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Have you looked at the refurb section? There's a new 20" iMac there for just over $1K which is pretty cheap for the power and screen size. I just bought my wife the model up from that base machine and loaded it up with 4 gigs of ram and its very fast.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Have you looked at the refurb section? There's a new 20" iMac there for just over $1K which is pretty cheap for the power and screen size. I just bought my wife the model up from that base machine and loaded it up with 4 gigs of ram and its very fast.


Yes sir I have.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Keep in mind that the new 20" aluminum iMacs have crummy TN PAnels in them and if you're using it for CS3/Photoshop/Colour Accuracy-type work, they're not hte best choice. At that point you should get a white iMac 20" which has a top of the line S-IPS panel in it and goes in the refurb section for $1199. Onlyu problem: That mac can only support 3GB of RAM, not 4GB.

The only other option would be to get the 24" Aluminum iMac. It has a MVA panel, which is not as good as S-IPS, but it pretty close.  IT will also support 4GB of RAM.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

Yeah the display has been my biggest negative about the iMac in General, and from what I have read I wight have to go for the 24" model just to get a decent display. Well I might wait till the end of April like originally planned, who knows maybe we will finally get the rumored iMac refresh by than and I can get a good deal or I just might cave and go for a tower, use my Lacie CRT which is still a great monitor and save up for something nicer down the road.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

There's a bunch of rumors of an iMac refresh coming... and adding fuel to the fire is the fact that retailers (like Future Shop) are discounting the iMacs to apparently clear inventory. The University of Toronto bookstore is even giving out free iPod shuffles with "any in stock iMac purchase" which says something right there.

Problem is... the "new" 20" iMacs will merely be a refresh (IMHO) and stand very little chance of getting a better panel behind the 20" model. Have you given any thought to the white 20" core2Duo refurb? It's got a killer screen on it. 

The other thing would be to wait for the refresh, and then grab the refurb 24" or old white ones at an even steeper discount.


----------

